# jobseekers allowance means test



## lyn123 (10 Feb 2009)

I have savings of €25,000 - will I get jobseekers allowance or will i fail the means test  I have read the official helpsheet but did not understand the "formula" bit? Some of this money is for upgrading my house and garden and is my only savings - should i take out some before applying?.  i have never claimed benefit before so am not up on these things.  Please help!!


----------



## gipimann (11 Feb 2009)

If you've just finished work, then you may qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit which isn't means-tested so your savings won't be counted.

The savings will be assessed as follows for Jobseeker's Allowance.

First 20 000 is disregarded (ignored).
The balance (5000) is assessed at 1 euro per 1000 per week - so you will be assessed as having €5 means per week.

Assuming you're single and have no other income, your entitlement would be 204.30 (full rate Jobseeker's) minus €5 means.


----------



## lyn123 (11 Feb 2009)

Thank you very much Gipimann, hurrah for plain english!!! All clear now, you should apply to translate social security "helpsheets".  


gipimann said:


> If you've just finished work, then you may qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit which isn't means-tested so your savings won't be counted.
> 
> The savings will be assessed as follows for Jobseeker's Allowance.
> 
> ...


----------

